# Jeep Lift Help



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

okay i have a 2002 jeep wrangler with a 4" lift!

I am wanting to put a plow on it but i dont know if i can with the lift?

can you please help

i will have pictures soon!!

also any ideas/ pictures of your jeep with a lift please post!!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*jeeep*

my pics

old pics

its at line x getting hooked up..i cant wait till i get it back!!! then i will post more pics...


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*my b*

i dont know why it only put one pic?


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a plow with a 4" lift, I have some pics in my profile.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes you can put a plow on it. you have to modify the plow or mount so the plow mounting is at the correct hight. The plow manufacturer can tell you what the hight is. (plow "A-frame" level)


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

From your pictures, you have a body lift, not a suspension lift. Your frame height is the same as stock, except for possibly a tire size change. Your lift will not affect plow mounting since the frame is pretty much in the stock height position. FYI, eventually most body lifts will punch through the body like a hole punch because the material they're made of is too hard....keep an eye on them.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

YES

You should be fine with a stock plow setup, if not you might need a 2" drop on the A frame arms(costs around $250 at a welder). Go get a plow and start making some $$$


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i have a atv with a plow that is doing the job for right not till i am 16......almost there...cant wait till nov.!!!!


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

JN16184;997046 said:


> From your pictures, you have a body lift, not a suspension lift. Your frame height is the same as stock, except for possibly a tire size change. Your lift will not affect plow mounting since the frame is pretty much in the stock height position. FYI, eventually most body lifts will punch through the body like a hole punch because the material they're made of is too hard....keep an eye on them.


theres definitely suspension lift too, doesnt look like you need that body lift either, Id go down to stock or a 1in body lift, those hard plastic body lifts can do some damage, especially if you are gona be hammering away with a plow


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah i think its 1inch


----------

